# Red irritated skin between pads



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It could be a yeast infection starting, or that she's allergic to something she walks on. Tucker does the licking thing, too. I've been putting Sulfadene on it--helps keep him from licking/chewing (tastes bad) and it's antiseptic so helps heal too. I dip a Q-tip into the bottle and just slide it between his toes. I just need to remember to re-apply it... :doh:


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Honey has had this problem twice. Because she is missing one toenail, the skin on the pads seems to rub differently. It gets an irritation and she licks it. Honey is currently on an antibiotic because her pad got all infected. But hopefully if you watch it and Koda doesn't lick it too much, it will heal on its own. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Any time my dogs have had this I used the Sulfodene 3 way ointment. Works like a charm every time for pads.

Sulfodene® Remedy Products - Sulfodene® Brand 3-Way Ointment for Dogs

The yellow liquid is best for hot spots.

Sulfodene® Remedy Products - Sulfodene® Skin Medication for Dogs


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

It's not on the pads, its on the skin between the pads. Is this Sulfodene still okay to use on the skin?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

baumgartml16 said:


> It's not on the pads, its on the skin between the pads. Is this Sulfodene still okay to use on the skin?


Yes, FDA approved too FWIW.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Golden gets this and my dachshund also. I often put something like Neosporin on it or Neo-predef powder. It comes and goes.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

When Sammi had red itchy areas my vet told me it was ok to put a little Cortaid on the area, it really seemed to help.


----------

